
IE 8 Best in Malware Protection, Study Finds - nreece
http://redmondmag.com/articles/2010/03/09/ie-8-leads-in-malware-protection.aspx
======
miles
Does anyone really need to read past the first sentence?

"Microsoft's Internet Explorer 8 outperformed four other Web browsers in
protecting against malware spread by social engineering techniques, _according
to a Microsoft-funded NSS Labs report_ ".

~~~
geuis
And coming from the Redmond Mag, "Independent voice of the Microsoft IT
Community". Its about as valid is proclaiming Jesus was the son of some
invisible dude that lives in the sky because this book the "Bible" says he
was.

------
bediger
Trying to get beyond the multiple problems with bias that the artice incurs, I
think the article leaves a few questions unanswered.

Most importantly, does anyone other than IE users need to worry about those
"phishing" attacks? As an "alpine" email client user, I find that the
"phishing" emails I get are rather transparently bogus. Since I run Firefox on
top of Linux, I'm not too concerned about IE flaws that leave Windows open,
and totally don't work on Linux.

------
python123
LOL. If Apple came out with some study claiming Safari was best or Mozilla
came out with some study claiming Firefox was best or Google came out with
some study claiming Chrome was best, you guys would be eating it up.

I'm pretty sure you people made up your minds the moment you saw the title and
just decided to read to search for any validation of your presumptions.

